# Another Gyuto WIP



## jessf (Jun 23, 2016)

I got all these sweet belts from amazon, so of course I'm gonna make more knives. This one is 1095.


----------



## jessf (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## jessf (Jun 23, 2016)

I used solid blackwood for the handle and I really like the simplicity of it. Naturally oily and dense. Well suited for a handle.


----------



## jessf (Jun 23, 2016)

Image hosting fails again!


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

Only those who are pure of heart can see the hamon.


----------



## Doug (Jun 24, 2016)

jessf said:


>



Thats a beauty. Love how the lines of the handle flow into the choil. Elegant minimalist design of the handle matches the form of the blade. Well done!


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 24, 2016)

I love how that handle looks! Does it just taper at the ferrule or is there also an additional very slight outward flare/taper moving towards the butt of the handle?


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

That is very nice Jeff. Keep them coming


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

This guy.

Now, if you can guess how I burnt the handle in you'll win a cookie.



Doug said:


> Thats a beauty. Love how the lines of the handle flow into the choil. Elegant minimalist design of the handle matches the form of the blade. Well done!


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

There is a slight taper as you mention. I'll post more phitos of thr handle. 




mikedtran said:


> I love how that handle looks! Does it just taper at the ferrule or is there also an additional very slight outward flare/taper moving towards the butt of the handle?


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

has a nice crisp feel to it.


----------



## Doug (Jun 24, 2016)

jessf said:


> This guy.
> 
> Now, if you can guess how I burnt the handle in you'll win a cookie.



Hmmmm, well if you didn't go with the old propane burner on the barbie route,






let me go outside the box an guess that perhaps you used a multi piece construction.:scratchhead:


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

Almost there. Traced the tang and cut out a duplicate on a piece of scrap steel and used that in lieu of risking my finished blade. I could then heat the shape red hot, hotter than I would feel comfortable with a finished blade, then just tap the poky end into the blackwood. Made a lot of yellow smoke and worked quite well. I would burn in any handle this way.



Doug said:


> Hmmmm, well if you didn't go with the old propane burner on the barbie route,
> 
> View attachment 32359
> 
> ...


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

Jess, that is a good idea with that duplicate of the tang. I would only voice what I have heard/read - be careful when burning-in the hanfles - in particular those made of hard wood - they can crack because of the heat induced mechanical stress.

That handle looks lovely.


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah I burnt into the block so it had mass and stability then cut the handle from that. This allowed me to carved the handle so that it was centered about the blade. It worked in the end



Matus said:


> Jess, that is a good idea with that duplicate of the tang. I would only voice what I have heard/read - be careful when burning-in the hanfles - in particular those made of hard wood - they can crack because of the heat induced mechanical stress.
> 
> That handle looks lovely.


----------



## jessf (Jul 25, 2016)

A little car polish and a spent piece of 2000 grit paper in my oscillating sander and pow


----------

